# Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Dienstes "Benutzerprofildienst" - Windows 8



## MasterDS (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusamemen!

Ich erhalte beim versuch mich mit meinem Benutzerprofil anzumelden die Fehlermeldung:

Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Dienstes "Benutzerprofildienst".
Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.

Weiß jemand was da zu tun ist?
PC auffrischen funktioniert nicht und im abgesicherten Modus lässt sich kein neues Benutzerprofil einrichten. Egal was man dort anklickt - keine Reaktion. (Dabei wird mir beim nach dem Laden des abgesicherten Modus die Meldung "C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\Desktop bezieht sich auf einen Pfad, der nicht verfügbar ist...." angezeigt)
Wiederherstellung auf vor 5 Tagen hat auch nichts gebracht.

Das kuriose ist: vor diesem Fehler zeigte sich alles normal als ich den Rechner heruntergefahren habe.

Ach ja: Es handelt sich um Windows 8. Bei google finde ich diese Fehler nur für ältere Systeme - aber die Lösungen funktionieren nicht.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## ComFreek (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Dennis,

was auf jeden Fall funktioniert: neu aufsetzen.

Vielleicht könntest du mit Hilfe einer CMD-Konsole* versuchen, einen neuen Benutzeraccount zu erstellen.
Hier ist z.B. eine Anleitung: http://www.overclock.net/t/259110/create-user-account-via-cmd.

*) Die bekommst du entweder mit Hilfe der Recovery-DVD oder irgendwo im Menü neben dem abgesicherten Modus


----------

